# Calling all Hymer owners



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Has anyone experienced bubbling corrosion on their driver's door just below the window level please? 

We have it on a 2002 B584 and to date we know of another 2002 Hymer B544 with the same problem.

Irrespective of any warranty periods, despite all the faults that Hymer seem to be beset with, we would have at least expected that the bodywork would have lasted for the life of the vehicle.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Just going to look. Presumably you mean on the outside but as far as I'm aware no problem with my 2001 model.

Ian


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for looking.

It is outside just under the window. Looks like something is working from the inside to the outside.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Just had a quick look at ours (2005 B544). All seems OK 

Steve F


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a 2000 Hymer B544, with no sign of this anywhere so far. I would suspect that it may be caused by the Aluminium used for the outer skin having an improperly finished surface at some level (i.e. depth). It may be worth complaining to Hymer U.K. If no response try Peter Hambilton . His web site should be findable under "Hambiltons". What he doesn't know about Hymers isn't worth knowing, in my experience. Best of luck and let's know how you get on.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

Sorry, I just checked and Peter Hambiltons website is now called Hymerdirect.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I have it on my 2000 B584 in a couple of places. Will wait and see what develops a mate of mine will do them when he repairs my front bumper and side spats over wheel arch.
Johnny F


----------



## mrbluesky (Jul 16, 2006)

*corrosion*

we have the same on our 1998 b654
we also have it on some of the grey skirts
i was in hambiltons last week collecting a plastic wheel arch after a truck we passed on the m5 sucked the old one off ???????  
i was told that they just replace the skirts as is it is an expensive job to cure the corrosion and then spray them up
cheers
drew


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for looking etc.

Will be writing to Hymer German this weekend and will let you know of any developments.


----------



## grouch (Oct 1, 2005)

Well we wrote to Hymer just asking for advice.

This is the reply we got from our caring Teutonic Manufacturers.

"We would like to inform you that your vehicle is already 5 years in use. Due to this fact we are not able to give you any positive reply in this matter. All further requests will also be rejected.

It also will not change our position if you contact Hymer, Brownhills, Campirama or any other Hymer authorised dealer or any other colleague here is Bad Waldsee.

Please understand our procedures".

Heil Hymer!!!!!!!!!

One would have thought they would have been a little concerned at having used what appears to be substandard material.


----------

